

Python Software Foundation will require code of conduct at all sponsored events - lelf
http://adainitiative.org/2012/12/python-software-foundation-publicly-announces-requirement-for-code-of-conduct-at-all-sponsored-events/

======
jnoller
Fwiw, I'm not the chairman of the PSF, just one of a handful of directors. Van
Lindberg is chairman. I am however chair for PyCon and I am responsible for
pushing this through.

~~~
japhyr
I teach high school math and science, and I throw in as much programming-
related content as I can, such as teaching intro to python units whenever I
get the chance. None of my students fit the model of a traditional young
programmer. No one in my small town is a professional programmer, so none of
my students ever see or hear of anyone doing high-level technical work. But
many of them love programming once they get a feel for it.

The culture of pycon is entirely welcoming to my students. I won't be able to
take students this year, because the travel costs from southeast Alaska are
pretty steep. But I have shared with my students the specific ways that the
python community supports different groups of non-traditional programmers:
pycon policies, pyladies, the Boston Python Workshop initiatives, etc.

Knowing there are specific efforts to support non-traditional programmers
makes my students much more open to considering a career in a technical field.
The work that Jesse and others are doing is having a significant impact on a
large number of people. It's an iceberg, as well; whatever visible impact you
see, there are 10 times as many people benefiting from this work.

~~~
selenamarie
Please join
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/operation...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/operation-
computer-science-teacher-connect) if you'd like to chat more with Python
developers and teachers doing the same types of things. I'm working with K12
teachers to find ways to connect with Python developers for curriculum
development, networking and just getting more computer science taught in
schools. :)

------
HarryHirsch
The veteran cynic in me asks who benefits from this action. After all, the
behavior that the code of conduct seeks to get on top of is unacceptable in
any environment anyway. Yon don't change bad organizational culture with
paperwork, you do it with enforcement of standards.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
The first step is to establish a shared understanding of what is acceptable
(i.e. code of conduct). Without that code of conduct, there's nothing to
enforce.

Actually, I'm not even sure that "enforcement" is all that relevant. It's more
about articulating the norms of behavior so that people can learn from them
and grow.

~~~
HarryHirsch
_Articulating the norms of behavior?_ The norms in this code are the basic
skills of interacting in society, anyone past the age of 17 should have
internalized them. More: one expects anyone past that age of live by them, and
consequently one can (and should!) deal with any violator in the appropiate
manner.

~~~
lutze
Yes I agree, but it's not like this has come apropos of nothing.

Unfortunately a small minority apparently don't know how to behave
appropriately around others, and need this shit to be spelled out.

------
mrtron
This feels like a "Caution this beverage is hot" label on a coffee cup.

Shouldn't it be obvious to not act like a jerk at a Python event?

~~~
jnoller
Quoting myself <http://jessenoller.com/blog/2012/12/7/the-code-of-conduct>
(recursion depth exceeded):

 _BUT EVERYONE IS NICE, WE'VE ALWAYS BEEN COOL I know. Honestly, I do. Except
for minor incident that I recall, PyCon US has largely been free of issues
such as this. Every meetup, conference, etc I have been to has been filled
with nice, kind people and largely jerk-free. This is a testament to the
community as a whole.

So, you ask: if we're all chill cool people, and nothing bad has happened, why
have one?

Because it won't always be that way.

If we continue to expand and grow (and we will), and if we continue to grow
even more diverse - in sex, race, creed and geography - the chances of "an
incident" will grow. In fact, I know incidents have happened and been dealt
with.

So no, the unspoken rule of "don't be a jerk" doesn't scale very well. And
that's what we're talking about - a scalability problem. The social norms and
rules of a group of five people, or one hundred people may float. What about
200? 500? 800? How about 2300 people (the attendance of PyCon 2012)? No.
"Don't be a Jerk" may be our unspoken, unwritten community motto; but its not
enough for those on the outside looking in.

Those outside of these circles want clear lines on behavioral expectations.
They want to know that not only are there unwritten rules about not being a
jerk - they want to know what will happen if a Jerk Occurs. This sets their
expectations, and it gives them comfort. It makes them feel more welcome, more
safe. Especially when they're part of a group who has been put under constant
objectification and harassment for decades in our industry._

~~~
mrtron
I completely understand the spot you are in and can see how you are
rationalizing it. The policy approach just doesn't fit for me (nor does it
need to). I only commented because I do care about the Python community and
hope to attend this event.

When I read the article I can't help substituting "label on cup" and reading
incident as a coffee burn.]

Seeing "we now have an anti-harassment policy!" followed up by "and women are
specifically encouraged to attend and apply." makes me cringe.

It doesn't feel like the way to encourage my wife (engineer) or any of the
numerous women I have developed software with that the conference is an
awesome event.

~~~
jnoller
The numbers disagree with you assertion(s) - we have increased sponsorship due
to the actions taken, we have increased the number of female
presenters/speakers, and we have an astounding number of thank you's from
women within the community with regards to the actions taken and statements
made.

I am not "in a spot" or "rationalizing it" - I have concrete proof that
changes like this in combination with a massive amount of outreach has had an
extremely positive effect for the community and conference.

------
oellegaard
Living in a free, democratic and gender-equal country, I have a hard time
understanding how programming languages (their organizations, such as PSF)
should play an active role in political issues. If sexual harassment are not
covered by local laws, maybe residents in this country should invest some time
pushing that through.

~~~
jnoller
I explained _why_ the foundation should take an active role here:
<http://jessenoller.com/blog/2012/12/7/the-code-of-conduct> \- read the whole
thing, especially the points about sponsorship and branding.

~~~
oellegaard
I did read the whole thing before writing my original reply. I see why you
need to do it for PyCon, but I can't see why you need to demand it for the
things you sponsor in PSF.

~~~
jnoller
We need it for conferences we _sponsor_ just as other sponsors require it from
PyCon. Requiring it from conferences taking our money, our logo and our name
(nee: endorsement) means that protections are in place for our _investment_
and community

------
pretoriusB
Another strike against free speech for the PC police.

~~~
bob_hancock
I was surprised that the code of conduct was all about what you shouldn't do,
instead of what was expected of the attendees.

Telling adults, "Be careful in the words that you choose." does give the code
the Code a patina of Political Correctness. I was half expecting the next
paragraph to warn me to look both ways before crossing the street.

The Code has a very broad definition of harassment that makes no distinction
between a one time comment and a pattern of repetitive behaviour intended to
intimidate or cause harm.

I see that "following" is one of the actions that defines harassment. How does
that differ from stalking? I assume they are not referring to Twitter.

From what I understand, the code was approved by the Board of Directors of the
PSF, and not the PSF as a whole. Please, correct me if I am wrong. This is
ironic since one of the Board members was walking around the conference last
year with a damaged stuffed python toy asking, "Would you like to see my one
eyed snake?"

This was said to one of my female colleagues. I asked her if she would like me
to say something and she replied, "No, it is just creepy, but I'm an adult."

The Board's aspiration to create a welcoming environment is laudable and this
spirit is very much a part of the Python community. I don't think that the
Code, as worded, helps accomplish this. It is overly broad and loosely
defined. The result is that it sounds like an attempt to infantilize the
attendees and proscribe behaviour that may be part of vigorous exchanges of
points of view.

I am sure that this is not what the Board intended, but you would wish for a
more articulate expression from a group of engineers who would not tolerate
this sense of generality in their code.

~~~
pythonchelle
As the female colleague, I'm going to throw my 2 cents in, here.

I don't need anyone to speak up for me about anything. I'm outspoken enough
that if I was actually offended by something I would say something myself. The
ridiculous one-eyed snake joke was not ill-intended, nor did I feel harassed,
and I'm going to remove myself as an example, here.

Let's not derail the conversation that needs to be had about CoCs. It's a
little ridiculous to discount the attempts that are being made to make the
community better because one of the directors that helped write it told an
off-color joke at a conference that one time.

